# The GC Classifies and shipping



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm legitimately wondering something. If you're not willing to ship an item you're selling from your local area, why then would you post a classified ad on a national guitar forum? If you're only interested in local sale then why not just use the mediums that only buyers local to you would be using (Kijiji, FB Marketplace). There's even area specific gear sales groups all over Facebook. If I'm posting something for sale here it's usually because I've given up on finding a local buyer and I'm looking to make it available to a national group. 

It's just kind of a bummer to browse classified ads and then after reading the entire post see, "Local sale only" or "no shipping" at the bottom.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve done local deals with persons from GC. It works.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I think having a lot of people from Southern Ontario on this forum still allows for a face to face meet for those dudes. Tougher for us guys out west so I usually choose to post Kijiji and such


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> If you're not willing to ship an item you're selling from your local area, why then would you post a classified ad on a national guitar forum?


Fo me it is totally just a preference.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I would say most people probably do both to increase the chances of a sale. I know there are several people in here that live close to me And I would rather deal with them than people on Kijiji offering trades for a discman.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm sure some would ship if they like the buyer and want to close the deal.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't sell in Kijiji or anywhere else but here in GC or FB Marketplace. There's also a lot of people here who are from Ottawa or close to Ottawa that are into buying and selling gear. So sometimes, something like an amp, I'd rather have it bought by someone local than ship it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Being in Brantford, I'm quite central to the GTA, Kitchener area and London. So local deals are always a strong possibility. Having said that I've shipped everything except an amp. I'll still post the amp here on the chance that someone close to me is interested. I almost always post everything on Kijiji at the same time its posted here. I like seeing which sells first\most. I find guitars and amps seemed to sell more on Kijiji by 70\30% but pedals sell faster\better on GC by 80\20%


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I prefer to let folks here have first crack at anything I'm selling, and leave it to them to sort out how to get it if they're not local. Gearhounds here have proven time & time again how resourceful they can be, especially if they _really_ want something. Others here are usually quite happy to enable them as well. 😲


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Because many people here will live in areas in which there are a bunch of other members within easy driving distance, and those members are far less likely to be tire kickers or try to haggle them down to ridiculously low prices the way idiots on Kijiji do.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> It's just kind of a bummer to browse classified ads and then after reading the entire post see, "Local sale only" or "no shipping" at the bottom.


Good advice for anyone posting an ad: say right at the top if you don't want to ship.
I also like to see the price right at the top. And trade interests, if applicable.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I believe there is a larger contingent of knowledgable members on GC than on kijiji which gives me confidence that items I buy or sell have been and will be respected and better cared for.
I dont do facebook.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> It's just kind of a bummer to browse classified ads and then after reading the entire post see, "Local sale only" or "no shipping" at the bottom.


perhaps this forum will begin to show location in the listing headings


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm one of the coastal-folk, and I have to agree. It sucks when it's local deals only. It's not that difficult to ship something.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I ran a few retail businesses. You never know exactly what advertising works. Posting here or anywhere is advertising. It is very low cost advertising. Why wouldn’t you post here?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I think because it's a National forum, you would post "local" on here. At least to start. There's a good chance you'd find a local, and (the all important) more trustworthy here. Then, if it doesn't catch anything, you open the ad to a larger area. I've seen a few guitars/amps that were out West that were local that I would have been interested in but couldn't. There are a ton here in South West, South Central Ontario that I can participate in. 

For the record, even if the person from Calgary mentions in the ad they are willing to ship, I pass if it's guitars or amps. Pedals, necks, B-Benders (yep, I bought it) I will more than willingly drop into or receive via post.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm in NS so I miss out on a lot of stuff because of this, but I completely understand it. If I was selling I'd prefer to sell here than Kijiji. People here are a bit more of a known factor than Kijiji.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have shipped and received guitars and amps from and to everywhere in Canada. If for instance I am selling an amp. I usually have it 'for local' only at the beginning. It's a pain shipping an amp or guitar for that matter. So if I could avoid that and still sell the gear, I prefer that than shipping it.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I find the people on this forum to be overall very respectful, mature, and well-mannered. However, local or shipping, I rarely make sales here. But, it's sometimes nice to connect with folks that have mutual gear interests as you never know what can come along or change. People here are pretty cool and have facilitated deals with forum members inter-provincially. This is always an option if the seller simply doesn't want to ship. Likewise, maybe personal connections can facilitate a purchase depending on location.


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I recently did exactly that but I did post "local Ottawa" in the title so no one would waste time reading the ad. I was surprised at the number of folks here from Ottawa so I figured the local audience would still be wide enough. I much prefer dealing with people here than the usual Kijidiots. Given that I am trying to swap an empty guitar case, shipping didn't seem to make sense for the value.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

DaddyDog said:


> Good advice for anyone posting an ad: say right at the top if you don't want to ship.
> I also like to see the price right at the top. And trade interests, if applicable.


Yes. This stuff should be mandatory.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d never buy a guitar or amp I couldn’t try unless that was my only option. 

2 person capacity at my post office.
Takes an hour to get in some days after waiting in line in the cold. Also, boxes cost like $60 bucks and shipping is expensive. Shipping is actually time consuming and not my first choice.

12 million people in GTA.
1.2 million people in all of Manitoba.

I know it’s a bummer.
If it makes you feel any better, nobody will be able to afford to live here in 5 years.

Also, I sell 99% on kijiji locallly. And by local, I mean I live 50 minutes outside of the Royal kingdom of Toronto so I always have to deliver or pickup.

I’d ship pretty much anything but an amp or guitar even if it takes me 4 hours of planning in this current state of martial law lol.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> I’d never buy a guitar or amp I couldn’t try unless that was my only option.
> 
> 2 person capacity at my post office.
> Takes an hour to get in some days after waiting in line in the cold. Also, boxes cost like $60 bucks and shipping is expensive. Shipping is actually time consuming and not my first choice.
> ...


Sucks to be you.

I’ve shipped a ton of guitars all over the country. Anyone who pays for boxes is, well. 
I’d expect the same courtesy if this is truly a Canadian guitar forum. Works both ways.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I've used this 'hiatus' period to downsize, going through stuff and think about whats really necessary when/if I get back to gigging. I've only offered small things (parts, tubes, pedals) for sale locally or here. Being on the left coast, postage is brutal in cost and delivery time elsewhere. 
As most folks want to test play/check out guitars and amps before considering buying, I'm holding off buying/selling any of that kind of gear until its a lot safer than now...


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

See, I guess that’s the thing about living in a smaller population. If I had to try out everything I’ve bought over the years, I’d have a Samick Warlock and a Peavey Rage. 
I really appreciate having the chance to see what’s out there, and making the decision to buy it. Same when I’m selling. If I were only selling around here, you’d get the same fools every time kicking your tires. 
That being said, there’s a good handful of people around here that are great people and have a nice stash of gear.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

for local Kijiji is pretty hard to beat. they've made improvements and will continue to still. It will work for a lot of people until the day they charge for its use. Reverb used to be great to reach a large market if you were willing to ship,. now I'm waiting for someone to come up with a replacement for it.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

vadsy said:


> for local Kijiji is pretty hard to beat. they've made improvements and will continue to still. It will work for a lot of people until the day they charge for its use. Reverb used to be great to reach a large market if you were willing to ship,. now I'm waiting for someone to come up with a replacement for it.


I’ve had some pretty good luck lately on Kijiji. Especially lately.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Interesting to note regional differences... 
Out here on the left coast, Craig's List (with all its foibles) rules, while one usually only hears crickets on Kijiji...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

numb41 said:


> Sucks to be you.
> 
> I’ve shipped a ton of guitars all over the country. Anyone who pays for boxes is, well.
> I’d expect the same courtesy if this is truly a Canadian guitar forum. Works both ways.


Well maybe if I lived in rural Nova Scotia and everything I bought came in a box, it would be easy to find a box and as such if I had no other option but to buy and sell via boxes and shipping, I would make it my business to have a number of them on hand.

But if you think that it’s for lack of witt or will that someone in a town with hundreds of thousands of
people competing over boxes is without a box, then you are... well... not being very courteous.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> Well maybe if I lived in rural Nova Scotia and everything I bought came in a box, it would be easy to find a box and as such if I had no other option but to buy and sell via boxes and shipping, I would make it my business to have a number of them on hand.
> 
> But if you think that it’s for lack of witt or will that someone in a town with hundreds of thousands of
> people competing over boxes is without a box, then you are... well... not being very courteous.


small-town dummy


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

numb41 said:


> small-town dummy


The fact that you think that I’m a small town Dummy because you live in a town with 65,000 people which isn’t far off from the population of York University really holds a mirror up to your insults.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was calling myself a small town dummy. You dummy


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Whoa easy fellas there’s enough dummy to go around for all of us


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

numb41 said:


> I was calling myself a small town dummy. You dummy


You aren’t a small town dummy.
I’m originally from a town of 2000 people.
And then moved to Toronto and felt like Crocodile Dundee.

Within 1 week of living in Toronto I had been arrested for pulling a knife on someone who tried to take my back pack and was kicked out of a bar for grabbing a tranny by the dick.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

If I'm selling something I would want to maximize the size of my target market and use every venue open to me. Who wouldn't. I don't like shipping but will if the buyer is really motivated. And in some cases where I don't want to ship it's primarily because I don't have the necessary materials to ensure that the integrity of the merchandise will be maintained.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Living in a small community, shipping is a necessary evil. I've shipped several guitars and amps over the past year or so - other than the anxiety of waiting to hear it arrived safely it's been a non-issue. I agree having your shipping / not shipping and price at the beginning of the ad is helpful for those interested in buying. I'd also encourage anyone who has not done it to consider shipping - pack it well and take some basic precautions you won't regret it and may make someone else here happy. I've had nothing but great transactions with members here.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Biggest reason I advertise and prefer selling here is the people. Knowledgeable, friendly, honest and straightforward. (That has been been my experience so far, and I would imagine it is true for 99%)


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I would only buy locally, new or used, call me old-fashioned but I like to see/feel the merch. with my own eyes before I blankly fire the funds off into cyber-space and deal with the aftermath ... local buyers please keep posting ...


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

sorry, local sellers ...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

pckpat said:


> Biggest reason I advertise and prefer selling here is the people. Knowledgeable, friendly, honest and straightforward. (That has been been my experience so far, and I would imagine it is true for 99%)


hate to point out the obvious steps we've taken backwards here with the new format. just check out the complaint threads. lack of a feedback system, easier access for everyone and anyone to be able to list their wares (even though they may be full scammers). I'm hesitant ...., it better be one of the guys I see around all the time or no deals.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

If I’m in a hurry or really keen to sell, then I list everywhere. If not, then I might only list stuff here. I don’t particularly like shipping bigger items due to anxiety over damage. I usually list as “local preferred” but I will ship if someone is really keen. My current listings aren’t getting much action here, so I may go to Facebook and Kijiji soon, or I might keep the guitars


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> I'm sure some would ship if they like the buyer...


Well, I guess _I’m_ shit outta luck.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I refuse to sell any instruments on Kijiji.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I’ve found that people’s convictions are fleeting and that at least 50% of the time “will not ship” becomes “willing to ship” within 7 days if no other buyer appears. It seems silly but hey, that’s humanity.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Also, boxes cost like $60 bucks .


You need a new box supplier mate.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

TimH said:


> You need a new box supplier mate.


I couldn’t agree more.
Walmart and Costco are the 2 stores opened right now where I live.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

or the dumpster behind a guitar shop.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> or the dumpster behind a guitar shop.


For a free box to use to ship, or a place to crash??


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> or the dumpster behind a guitar shop.


The L&Ms in my town rarely have them when I’ve called lately. Since COVID, they’re doing way more online orders. Online means shipping. Shipping means that _they_ need the boxes. They either don’t have them or they don’t want to give them up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

marcos said:


> I refuse to sell any instruments on Kijiji.


what is your local way usually? FB? Here?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> For a free box to use to ship, or a place to crash??


If you don't have a van to park down by the river, you can always pitch a tent in any major city's park.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

....or a shed by the railroad tracks


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

I tend to offer up local first, before considering shipping. 

For me it's just a comfort thing of knowing the guitar will arrive to the new buyer in the shape it's leaving my hands, as opposed to leaving things up to Canada Post or other companies to potentially ruin. 

Additionally, from getting packaging materials to getting in to a place to ship these days it's a gigantic annoyance.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

As others have mentioned, I also don't like to ship because of the thought that something may get damaged or stolen.
I sometimes state in my ads 'if however, you can find someone in my area who will test, pay and ship for you, I'll consider that'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't rule anything out. If someone really wants something I have and is willing to pay shipping and presuming I trust them, why not?

When buying I rarely want things shipped from distance. Time is money. Shipping eats the most valuable thing any of us has.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

vadsy said:


> hate to point out the obvious steps we've taken backwards here with the new format. just check out the complaint threads. lack of a feedback system, easier access for everyone and anyone to be able to list their wares (even though they may be full scammers). I'm hesitant ...., it better be one of the guys I see around all the time or no deals.


I agree. I will usually look at the seller/buyer's profile and make a judgement whether to enter into a transaction based on how long they've been a member and how engaged they are as a member.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have no issue with people only selling locally here.
The other options have issues pointed out here.
So you may have a smaller audience.
But you gain in other ways.

I have considered some for sale items, but shipping hurts my cost.
And so I mostly look for local sales.

Of course when I find something I like, it's already gone.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

I've shipped a few guitars , as well as an amp head.I have also received a number of guitars and smaller combos. The only tthing I've ever had damaged in the mail was one power tube- and I've had lots of tube shipments from as far away as UK and Europe, as well as the States. Unless it's something like some unbreakable parts, I will always have adequate insurance included in the postage fees. Of course, there is a limit to Canada Post insurance, I believe, so anything particularlly valuable would be better transacted in person. I would imagine in the present situation that more items are getting shipped than in non-Covid days.


----------

